# Social Media posting Alternatives to Canva



## KateFT45040 (Jun 5, 2019)

Hello,

I have been using Canva for our social media posts and they restructured and now charge for many features that used to be free.
What other options are out there that you guys use? Or if we must pay and convince the owners what do you use?


----------



## maximumsp (Jul 4, 2010)

Looks like you have my luck, no one ever seems to respond to my posts. 

I have never used Canva before, but a customer sent me a design that they made with Canva. So I looked on here to see if people use it for their designs and I saw your post.

I use: 75% of the time paint.net, 20% Corel Draw and 5% photoshop.

I have tried Serif Drawplus and just didn't get it. Here's a list of Canva alternatives: https://freesiteslike.com/free-sites-like-canva/


----------



## DoubleDaggerTees (Sep 22, 2016)

This is a pretty old post, but I use Adobe Spark, or I just put something together using InkScape. Both are free. Adobe Spark Post has some premium features, but I've never used them. You can remove the watermark on every post, you just have to do it every time.


----------



## Customizedceleb (Jan 15, 2020)

spark post is really good, they have a browser version and apps on android and ios, the free one not really limited and does the job great for me


----------



## Pleasant Road (Feb 10, 2020)

I use Canva and Picmonkey for social media posting. interested in what others use


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Check out https://pablo.buffer.com/


----------



## GigglySarah (Oct 6, 2021)

The free version of Adobe Spark is a good alternative that gives access to all of the tools and most of the templates. However, you will have to use the paid version to get rid of adobe’s watermark and to use premium templates. If you want a simple and ad-free alternative, try Polotno studio.


----------

